

Show HN: A handy mobile web clone of sleepyti.me - robinduckett
http://robinduckett.github.io/sleeptime/

======
jayrobin
I like this and could see myself using it, but think seconds are not really
necessary - it makes it a little harder to read and I'm not exactly going to
set my alarm for 06:21:57.

Also, perhaps when pressing 'I know my bed time' the text above should
fade/slide out and be replaced by the other section? Something maybe like
this: <http://i.imgur.com/OZ8t6NI.png>

Finally, not sure if it's intentional but good call on going for white on
black: sleepti.me does the last thing I want to see when I go to sleep it a
glowing white background!

~~~
robinduckett
Thanks for the feedback!

Yes I was on the fence about the seconds. I wanted to show that it was
updating in real time. Sometimes I've left sleepyti.me on for a while and set
the alarm only to discover that it's been an hour or so since I refreshed the
page.

I agree about the content replacement, and will work on that. I made this in
about two hours last night playing with ChaplinJS so I just finished it up
quickly and decided to post it now. I like the button change too, if you don't
mind me using that?

The white on black was a last minute change, my eyes were getting tired so I
changed the CSS and it was quite pleasant :) Thanks again for the feedback!

~~~
jayrobin
I plan to use your app, so of course you're welcome to use my button :)

~~~
robinduckett
If you're using an iDevice it should have a nice icon too if you add it to
your home :D

